# Koi-Veranstaltung Nähe Bonn



## Ulli (30. Dez. 2011)

Hallo liebe Teich- und Koi-Freunde,

bin auf eine Veranstaltung von Rainer Thanner gestossen, die ich Euch doch nicht vorenthalten wollte:

*Samstag 25.02.2012*: Mikroskopierkurs (ca. 4Std)
*Sonntag 26.02.2012*: Koi-Gesundheit allgemein. (ca. 4 Std)
Unter anderem mit folgenden Themen:
Zucht und Überzucht, Wasserparameter, unsinnige Technik und überflüssiges Flüssiges, Fehler beim Teichbau und deren Auswirkungen, Häufige Erkrankungen und deren häufige Ursachen.

*Ort:*
Koi und Teichgarten Doege
Hermühlheimer Straße 7
50354 Hürth - Gleuel

Nähere Infos bekommt Ihr über eine PN an Rainer oder über seine Mailadresse befindlich auf der HP von Rainer http://www.koi-heilpraxis.de.  Da werde ich schauen ob ich dabei sein kann!

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Aragorn (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Koi-Veranstaltung Nähe Bonn*

Ich wohne in Hürth Gleuel, werde ich wohl nin gehen...


----------



## Aragorn (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Koi-Veranstaltung Nähe Bonn*

und was kostet der Kurs?


----------



## Ulli (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Koi-Veranstaltung Nähe Bonn*

Hallo Frank,
einfach eine PN an Rainer oder per mail bei ihm anfragen...
Grüße Ulli


----------



## Ulli (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Koi-Veranstaltung Nähe Bonn*

Hallo zusammen,
würde mich interessieren, ob da jemand aus dem Forum hingeht und man sich eventuell sieht?
Grüße Ulli


----------



## Aragorn (11. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Koi-Veranstaltung Nähe Bonn*

ich werde mich morgen anmelden...


----------



## Aragorn (12. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Koi-Veranstaltung Nähe Bonn*

Die Anmeldung ist raus...


----------



## Ulli (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Koi-Veranstaltung Nähe Bonn*

... Ich werde es leider terminlich nicht hinbekommen. Da arbeitet man schon für eine grosse Firma in Bonn und kein Termin vor Ort passt 

Grüße Ulli


----------



## rainthanner (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Koi-Veranstaltung Nähe Bonn*

Hallo, 

für Kurzentschlossene möchte ich an die Veranstaltung am kommenden Wochenende in 50354 Hürth erinnern. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass sich diese Gelegenheit nochmal so schnell ergeben wird. 

Anmelden kann man sich durch eine PN an mich. 

Gruß Rainer Thanner


----------



## Moonlight (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Koi-Veranstaltung Nähe Bonn*

Hey Rainer,

Gibt es so was auch mal in Berlin?
Immer ist alles so weit weg ... 

Mandy


----------



## Stephan D (9. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Koi-Veranstaltung Nähe Bonn*

Hallo ,

dieses Jahr nocheinmal . Am 23.02. 2013 und 24.02. 2013 .

Kosten : Je Tag 65 € . 

Gruß Stephan


----------

